# Cleanup crew



## dharris (Feb 2, 2006)

One of my tanks I have two Gold Chinese algae eaters (29g), and in the other two Oto's (24g). What I'm getting at is the Chinese algae eaters out perform my Oto's by far. Anyone have any experience with these two types of fish?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

The CAE's are effective algae eaters when they are young, but when they start growing up, they stop eating the algae and turn their attention to harassing their tank mates.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

there is a great article in the recent issue of Aquarium USA on just this subject. check it out at your LFS, it has a large picture of a red betta on the cover. 

i concur with JanS on the CAE's. oto's are so small though thats its hard to notice...the article goes in to great depth on different "clean up" fish and what they actually do.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I had the golden algae eaters a while back and they were wonderful as babies but once they got big they just sat there and did nothing.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

otos and shrimp should be all you need. Maybe some CAEs if you got a big tank and are willing to put up with them when they get older and do nothing but bother other fish.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Be careful with the CAE, I had one take a chunk out of the side of my Gourami that died later on from it's injury. Although they make good algae eaters (for a time) they are not worth the trouble down the road. 

I have found that the Zebra Otto make a better algae eater than the regular Otto. But both do a very good job at keeping my tank clean of certain types of algae.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

I had a CAE in a 29 that got pretty dang close to its max size (6"). Needless to say at this point it was harassing its tankmates BIG time, and also wreaking havoc with the aquascape (such as it was at the time as I'd just started.) I pretty much had to TEAR THE TANK DOWN to catch the darn thing! Fortunately my LFS was actually happy to get it as they'd had a couple of people wanting big CAEs. For some reason :shock: . Go figger.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

RoseHawke said:


> I had a CAE in a 29 that got pretty dang close to its max size (6"). Needless to say at this point it was harassing its tankmates BIG time, and also wreaking havoc with the aquascape (such as it was at the time as I'd just started.) I pretty much had to TEAR THE TANK DOWN to catch the darn thing!


Yup, that is the story I've heard many times with these fish.... Every time, I hear the same statement after all is said and done - never again.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

maybe start a thread on fishy non grata for planted, jans? sticky perhaps? so that this question need not be repeated so oft? it's almost becoming laughing matter to us recalling our disaster times but for those who didn't know it's a real pain....


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I think we have something like that. If I can find it, I'll bump it. 

I know, I've made plenty of mistakes in my fishkeeping years too....


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

started one already... looks like the momentum is picking up...


----------

